# Общий раздел > Животный и растительный мир > Флора >  Домашние растения

## Sanych

*Моя жена занялась пальмовыми. Теперь у нас дома растут: финиковая пальма, цикас, драцена, хамидарея и хамеропс. Названия такие я и не знал раньше. Но посмотрим, что из этого вырастет.
Кто ещё чем занимается??*

----------


## Akasey

Саныч а ты сам как к этому относишся? для меня самые полезные цветы это КАКТУСЫ. а вообще у жены их около 25 штук, чтоб не я было б больше

----------


## Sanych

Да нормально отношусь. Сам втянулся в это дело. Посадил косточки лимона. Прорасли уже. Посмотрим, что выйдет.

----------


## Akasey

выйдет лимон, у нас на работе женщины  посадили , так уже два раза уражай собирали. правда лимон кислющий аж жуть...

----------


## Sanych

Закусывать хорошо будет

----------


## Marusja

мои цветочки

----------


## Serj_2k

> ... а вообще у жены их около 25 штук, чтоб не я было б больше


Акасея кактусы выжить хотели ))

и я люблю всякие растеньица. тока своево уютного угла не имею, так и стараюсь сильно не увлекацца. но, беру на карандаш тех, у кого были замечены достойные растения и заранее справляюсь о том, штоп пожже можно было и мне такими у них разжицца.
из экзотики ша есть эухарис, вродь так называецца. а на даче цветов море. жена занимаецца, с моей помощью

----------


## Sanych

У Маруси не слабая оранжерея дома

----------


## Stych

Ну эт не домашние растения, это у нас на работе зимой расцвел какой-то "мак"))

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Asteriks

> Ну эт не домашние растения, это у нас на работе зимой расцвел какой-то "мак"))


Это растение называется амарилис. И бывает разного цвета. Цветёт очень красиво, но только раз в году, а всё остальное времы всего лишь невзрачные листья!
У меня дома две диффенбахии, их выращивают как раз ради красоты листьев. К сожалению, эти растения находятся в квартире на теневой стороне и растут не очень активно. Так, по метру выросли... Их сок ядовит. Когда желтеет лист и его нужно оторвать, нужно быть очень осторожной, иначе будут чесаться руки. А ещё есть у меня драцена - драконовое дерево. Но что-то цветы меня не сильно любят. Хоть я и книжки про них читаю, и ухаживать стараюсь.

----------


## Marusja

Sanych, это еще далеко не вседома примерно раз в 10 больше, а про дачу я вообще молчу...но это не я, это мамуля моя фанат цветочков

----------


## Asteriks

Вот так чахнет моя диффенбахия!

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Мои "колючки":*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]    [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]       [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Класс. То же хочу кактусов себе пару-тройку для разнообразия.

----------


## Marusja

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]   неделю уже цветет

----------


## vova230

У меня есть денежное дерево и еще какая-то хрень что сама шевелится. Потом фотку сделаю.

----------


## Pasha_49

Цветы с огорода и со двора. В доме очень много, не перефоткать...
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## RixAlex

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Вот это двигается с такой скоростью, что заметно глазом как листья меняют свое положение.
Попробую сделать в движении, но в другой раз.

----------


## Akasey

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

как ЭТО всё называется, не знаю, но оно растёт...

----------


## Sanych

А я посадил по весне косточки лимона магазинного. Вот пока что выросло из них:

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Alexanderr

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## BiZ111

Раньше было уйма всего. Потиху проряжаем  Уйма всевозможных кактусов есть

----------


## vova230

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Дома вырастил?

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Justin

а у  меня дома вместо кактусов практически одни лимоны стоят а  помимо их хурма , кофе , гранат и еще много  чего растет

----------


## Irina

*Justin*,  поделишься?)))

----------


## Carlen

Это на даче у нас такое вырастает за ночь

----------


## Carlen

весна

 
хорошо отдохнуть всегда приятно

----------


## Carlen



----------


## Mouse

Я раньше занимался разведением всякой растительности. Кактусы нравились больше - они как то более необычны. Вот фото кактуса, который зацветает ночью. Видно в пустыне живность более активна в тёмное время суток))

----------


## элка

Отдам комнатные растения, фиалки, спицифилум, большой фикус.

----------

